# zyberport.com



## Goblin (24 Mai 2015)

Hab den Shop eben entdeckt. Übertrieben günstig,manche weiterführende Links gehen nicht,Impressum unsinnig,Bezahlung nur per Vorkasse möglich usw

Finger weg da !


----------



## jupp11 (24 Mai 2015)

Goblin schrieb:


> Hab den Shop eben entdeckt.


Der  Link lautet    zyberport.com  und anonym registriert  in Panama.

Woher  kommt denn der Müll?


----------



## dvill (24 Mai 2015)

Siehe auch

https://blog.jacob-computer.de/betrug-mit-jacob-computer1-com-domain/


----------

